# How to Wire a Thermostat...



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi...I thought this would be simple but I am having problems thinking as I have the flu.....I have my apartment with two light bulb fittings in it ....the "apartment" will have a small 40 cell tomato seed propagator in it and the heat will be controled by the thermostat I bought.....I have attached all photos....
I am basicly stuck at base one.... The thermostat has a 110 and a 230v input and I just cannot get my head round it...The thermostat controls the power to the light bulb(s) switching them on and off to keep the apartment at the desired temperature 70 - 80 F.......But how do I wire it up........The local power is 230v....Any tips would be appreciated thanks MK..


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i would suggest 
you connect the live and neutral to the terminal 1&2 from the mains supply fused
and then connect the sensor (temperature sensor - apparently that's also included with the device ) to the 3&4 terminals
and the lamps to the 5&6 terminals

Based on the drawing only 

Do you still require and answer - if so -manual online
http://www.homebrewbuilder.co.uk/stc1000 instructions.pdf

If you are not competent with electrics - then you should maybe get an expert in or someone who know electrical installation - so you do not have an accident


----------

